# MMA Promotion Questions



## bigdavehopes (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey everyone!

Its been a while since ive been on here 

Basically Im trying to start a MMA promotion.

Ive started researching costs and incomes for it.

Im just wondering if anyone on here could give me any advice or guidance?

Ive got a place where i can hire a cage. And I can get a few fighters on the show but i need to know about things such as insurance and the like.

As well as any laws and legislation i need to know and abide by.

Im planning on having the show sometime in the next year depending on when i can get everything set up.

Also, the venue will be in Bristol.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bigdavehopes (Oct 5, 2010)

No one have any input at all on this?


----------

